# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Kjell Carlström siirtyy Team Skyhin

## vetooo

Tämä aihe ansaitsee ehdottomasti oman ketjunsa.

Eli Kjell Carlström vaihtaa viiden menestyksekkään Liquigasissa vietetyn kauden jälkeen maisemaa ja ajaa ensi kaudella vastaperustetussa brittitaustaisessa Team Sky -talllissa.

Onnittelut Kellulle uudesta työpaikasta ja menestystä alkavalle Sky-uralle!

Lähteet: Skysports.com ja Wielerflits.nl. 



> *Kjell CARLSTROM (Finland)* Aged 32, he has been with Liquigas for four seasons having turned pro with Amore e Vita in 2002. Rode the Tour, Vuelta and Giro with Liquigas and is a stage winner in Paris-Nice. A specialist climber, reliable in 3-week tours.




Tällä hetkellä Team Sky on tiedottanut 17 ajajalla olevan sopimus ensi kaudesta. Lisää nimiä lienee lähipäivinä luvassa. Vahvistetut hankinnat seuraavassa.

Kurt Asle Arvesen NOR (Saxo Bank)
John-Lee Augustyn RSA (Barloworld)
Edvald Boasson Hagen NOR (Columbia)
Kjell Carlström FIN (Liquigas)
Stephen Cummings GBR (Barloworld)
Russel Downing GBR (Candi TV)
Juan Antonio Flecha ESP (Rabobank)
Chris Froome GBR (Barloworld)
Simon Gerrans AUS (Cervelo)
Greg Henderson NZL (Columbia)
Peter Kennaugh GBR (amatööri)
Thomas Lövkvsit SWE (Columbia)
Lars Petter Norhaug NOR (Joker Bianchi)
Serge Pauwels BEL (Cervelo)
Morris Possoni ITA (Columbia)
Ian Stannard GBR (ISD)
Geraint Thomas GBR (Barloworld)

----------


## TetedeCourse

"12. Kjell Carlström (Zweden/Liquigas)"  :Nolous:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ai se on nyt virallistettu. Hyvä siirto minun mielestäni, tekee varmaan hyvää Kellun uralle. Palkkakuittikin lienee jonkin verraan ruhtinaallisempi.

----------


## Johan Moraal

> "12. Kjell Carlström (Zweden/Liquigas)"



Se on hollantilaisille yks lysti onko ruotsalainen vai suomalainen. Kai se on sitä samaa kuin että suomessa ollaan yleensä sitä mieltä että hollannissa puhutaan flaamin kieltä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## fiber

Kolme norskia, yksi svensson ja Kellu. Sattumaako? Onko Sky Sports pyrkimässä pohjoismaisille mediamarkkinoille?

----------


## Hans Opinion

Jeps! Hyvä siirto!

----------


## Jousi

Hieno juttu !! Varmaan tekee hyvää Kellulle...

----------


## Deve

Olikohan Kellulle edes tarjottu Liquigasiin jatkosopparia? Olivat kuitenkin Basson kanssa aika hyvää pataa. Mutta ihan hyvä homma tuo siirto Team Skyhin kuitenkin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ensimmäinen(kö?) raportti kotimaisessa mediassa tarjoaa pikkaisen lisätietoa vaihdon syistä:  http://svenska.yle.fi/nyheter/sport.php

----------


## scf_

twd.fi:




> 10.9.2009
> Kjell Carlström siirtyy uuteen brittijoukkueeseen
> 
> 32-vuotias suomalaispyöräilijä Kjell Carlström siirtyy kahdeksan Italia-vuoden jälkeen uuteen englantilaiseen Sky –talliin. Carlström ajoi Italiassa ensin vuodesta 2002 alkaen kolmen vuotta Amore & Vita –joukkueessa ja sitten viisi vuotta ProTour -joukkue Liquigasissa.
> 
> Carlströmistä kehittyi Italiassa monen tallin ja monen joukkueen kapteenin havittelema luotettava apuajaja ja erinomainen joukkuetyön tekijä.  Suomessa TWD-Länkeniä edustava porvoolainen Kjell Carlström on ajanut kaikki kolme suurta ympäriajoa ja parasta aikaakin hän ajaa Espanjan ympäriajoa. Tänä vuonna hän on ajanut jo Italian ympäriajon ja oli lopputuloksissa 62:s. Edellisen vuoden saavutuksiin kuuluu mm. Pariisi – Nizza –kilpailun etappivoitto. Hän on voittanut kolmesti Suomen mestaruuden. Viimeisin mestaruus on tältä vuodelta.
> 
> Uusi brittijoukkue Team Sky on rekrytoinut mm. viisi pohjoismaalaista ajajaa. Uudessa joukkueessa tulevat ajamaan suomalaisen lisäksi ruotsalainen Thomas Lövkvist sekä norjalaiset kokenut Kurt-Asle Arvesen ja 23-vuotias Edvald Boasson Hagen ja Lars Petter Nordhaug. Monipuolinen Boasson Hagen on noussut tänä vuonna pyöräilyn kovaksi nimeksi ja hänestä povataan suurten ympäriajojen voittajaa.
> 
> ...

----------


## xs2jammu

Kaikkea hyvää vaan Kellulle. Taitaa toimintavatkin muuttua taas erilaisiksi kun siirrytään pohjois-euroopalaiseen talliin. Tosiaan mielenkiintoista että on näin monta polkijaa pohjoismaista.

----------


## vetooo

Hienoa toimintaa suomalaismedialta ja Kellun suomalaisseura TWD:ltä! Näin pitää asiat hoitaa. Nopeaa tiedottamista kerta kaikkiaan.

----------


## J T K

Hyvät värinät päällä tästä siirtouutisesta, tuossa joukkueessa on mielenkiintoinen kokoonpano ja Kellu sopii palettiin varmasti oikeinkin hyvin. Pohjoismaalaisittain erinomainen juttu että samassa joukkueessa on hyviä ja kilpailukykyisiä ajajia erilaisiin rooleihin. Toivotaan kaikkea hyvää Kellulle ja menestystä uudessa tallissa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Loput ajajista julkistetaan lähiaikoina. Olisikohan huippunimiä tulossa? Kuinka pitkä Basson sopimus on?

----------


## Laeski

Mitenkäs Cavendishin tilanne? Columbiassa jatkamassa tällä hetkellä, toivottavasti myös pysyy niin. Olisi ainakin mukavampi seurata kisoja, jos Kellun ei vain täytyisi keskittyä irtiottojen kiinniajoon.

----------


## vetooo

> Loput ajajista julkistetaan lähiaikoina. Olisikohan huippunimiä tulossa?



Lähes varmoista uusista nimistä puuttivat: Michael Barry CAN (Columbia), Matthew Hayman AUS (Rabobank) ja Christopher Sutton AUS (Garmin). Todennäköisiä hankintoja ovat myös Dominique Cornu BEL (Quick Step) ja Ben Swift GBR (Katusha). Sitten spekulaatioissa on pyörinyt myös näitä amatööri- tai Continental-tason kavereita, mutta niistä on vähän vaikea sanoa mitään. 

Garminin brittitähti Bradley Wiggins on ilmeisen tuohtunut tästä median hämmentämästä spekulaatiosopasta. Wigginsin on pitkin kesää ja alkusyksyä huhuttu siirtyvän Team Skyhin, vaikka hänellä on voimassa oleva sopimus Garminin kanssa. Wiggins on kirjoitellut parin viime päivän aikana Twitter-sivulleen mm. seuraavaa: 

_A huge anti-climax is heading the press's way, such a shame, for the sake of being just not stirring the shit, oh look the Vuelta's on!

http://twitpic.com/gz0jv - For cycling weekly's benefit

Twitpic is for CW benefit, Team Garmin rule woopty bloody doo!

@cycling weekly, please stop stirring the shit pile, it was a black TEAM GARMIN hoodie, cheers_

Eli tästä päätellen Wiggins *ei* liity Team Skyhin ensi kaudeksi...






> Kuinka pitkä Basson sopimus on?



Basso allekirjoitti Liquigasin kanssa 25.4.2008 sopimuksen, joka päättyy 31.12.2010.






> Mitenkäs Cavendishin tilanne? Columbiassa jatkamassa tällä hetkellä, toivottavasti myös pysyy niin. Olisi ainakin mukavampi seurata kisoja, jos Kellun ei vain täytyisi keskittyä irtiottojen kiinniajoon.



Cavendishin ja Columbian välinen sopimus päättyy samana päivänä kuin Bassolla Liquigasissa eli 31.12.2010.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Basso allekirjoitti Liquigasin kanssa 25.4.2008 sopimuksen, joka päättyy 31.12.2010.



Svenska Ylen uutisen mukaan tallin ja pääsponsorin sopimus kattaa vain ensi vuoden  - Team Skyn tarjoama kaksivuotinen sopimus oli siis tärkein syy Liquigasin tarjoaman sopimuksen hylkäämiseen - joten voitaneen kysyä (1) onko kenelläkään Liquigasin polkijoista sen pitempää sopimusta, ja (b) millä todennäköisyydellä Liquigas yhtiönä jatkaa tallin sponsorointia.

----------


## vetooo

> Svenska Ylen uutisen mukaan tallin ja pääsponsorin sopimus kattaa vain ensi vuoden  - Team Skyn tarjoama kaksivuotinen sopimus oli siis tärkein syy Liquigasin tarjoaman sopimuksen hylkäämiseen - joten voitaneen kysyä (1) onko kenelläkään Liquigasin polkijoista sen pitempää sopimusta, ja (b) millä todennäköisyydellä Liquigas yhtiönä jatkaa tallin sponsorointia.



Tällä hetkellä tilanne on juuri se, että Liquigas on sitoutunut sponsoroimaan tallia vielä kauden 2010. Ainakin Bassolla, Bennatilla, Kreuzigerilla, Nibalilla ja Pellizottilla pesti umpeutuu vuoden 2010 lopussa. Tuskin tallin muillakaan polkjoilla ole pidempää sopimusta kuin näillä suurimmilla tähdillä. Liquigasille myönnettiin vuoden 2007 syksynä kolmen vuoden jatko ProTour-lisenssiin eli se kattaa kaudet 2008-2010.

Liquigasin halukkuus jatkaa pääsponsorina vielä 2010 jälkeenkin on kysymysmerkki. Se riippuu varmasti aika paljon menestyksestä ensi vuonna ja varsinkin Italian ympäriajossa. Tällä kaudella Giro oli Liquigasille erinomainen. Pyöräilyssä pääsponssit eivät viihdy joitain poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta saman tallin tukijana kuin sen viitisen vuotta. Liquigas aloitti tämän tallin päätukijana vuonna 2005.

Team Sky hakee ProTour-lisenssiä ensi kaudesta eteenpäin ja se tullaan lähes varmuudella myöntämään tallille. Lisenssi olisi joko kolmi- tai nelivuotinen kattaen kaudet 2010-2012/2013. Viiden tallin lisenssi umpeutuu tämän vuoden lopussa. Ne ovat AG2R, Bouygues Telecom, Cofidis, Lampre ja Milram. Lisenssiä hakeneet Continental-tason Skil-Shimano sekä uudet tallit The Shack ja teitenkin jo mainittu Team Sky. Garmin ja Rabobank ovat ainoat joukkueet, jotka voivat elää huoleti kolme seuraavaa kautta, sillä heidän lisenssi on voimassa 2012 asti.

----------


## Brunberg

Onkin aika kova porukka tuo Sky kun nimilistaa katselee näin amatöörin silmin.

----------


## MV

> Onkin aika kova porukka tuo Sky kun nimilistaa katselee näin amatöörin silmin.



Kyllä siitä tämän amatöörin silmin katsottuna puuttuu sellainen Das Kapitän. Potentiaalinen etaapivoittaja melkein etapille kuin etapille. Mutta kokonaiskilpailuun???

Kellulle kuitenkin onnea. Hieno siirto. Saisiko Pasilasta vähän sitä porilaisten marssia tähän kohtaan?

----------


## wanderer

Kyllähän joka joukkueeseen apuajajia tarvitaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Soolo

> Kyllähän joka joukkueeseen apuajajia tarvitaan



mistä toi  :Leveä hymy: ?

Kellu on aika kaukana mistään tusina apuajajasta?!

----------


## vetooo

*Kjell Carlströmin siirron tiedottamisen aikataulu medioissa*

*12.00* TV2.no (Norja)
*12.17* Wielerflits.nl (Hollanti)
*12.54* Fillarifoorumi.fi
*13.xx* Skysports.com
*13.xx* TWD.fi
*13.48* svenska.YLE.fi
*14.02* YLE.fi
*15.19* Iltalehti.fi
*15.33* HS.fi
*15.58* MTV3.fi
*13.xx*-15.xx STT

Listalta puuttuu varmasti muitakin medioita.

Täytyy olla enemmän kuin tyytyväinen miten Kellun siirron tiedottaminen on hoidettu. Paljon on tullut annettua medialle moitteita pyöräilytiedottamisesta, mutta nyt on kerta kaikkiaan aivan erilainen meininki! Olen enemmän kuin tyytyväinen!

----------


## vetooo

CyclingNewsissä juttu Kellun siirrosta suomalaisen kommentteineen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carl...skys-the-limit

Aijai, lisää julkisuutta!  :Cool:

----------


## J T K

Oikeinkin hyvältä vaikuttaa se, että sporttipäällikkö Scott Sunderland antaisi enemmän siimaa Kellulle tulevaisuuden kisoissa. Tämä on varmasti yksi motivaatiota tuova juttu; ei olla ihan niin kahlehdittuna veturmiehen rooliin, vaan sopivassa saumassa saa antaa mennä.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Kyllä siitä tämän amatöörin silmin katsottuna puuttuu sellainen Das Kapitän. Potentiaalinen etappivoittaja melkein etapille kuin etapille. Mutta kokonaiskilpailuun???



Thomas Lövkvist esittää ainakin ruotsalaisessa mediassa käsityksenään, että hänet on hankittu talliin kapteeniksi. Onhan sopimus kolmivuotinen, mikä jo osoittaa suurta luottamusta häntä kohtaan (vastakohtana entiselle tallille, joka suuremmitta seremonioitta jätti hänet TdF-miehistön ulkopuolelle).

Oma vaatimaton mielipide, joka perustuu lähinnä tykästymiseen, on tosin vahvasti se, että tallin tuleva kapteeni ja potentiaalinen voittaja on Edvald Boasson Hagen. Tukea tosin antaa Columbian sporttipäällikkö Brian Holm, jonka mukaan norjalaisella on poikkeuksellinen watintuottokyky ja ominaisuudet, joiden avulla hän kolmisen kiloa kevyempänä on jo kykenevä taistelemaan kokonaiskilpailuvoitosta.

----------


## Deve

Ihan hyvä homma että Cavendish ei tässä Skyssa aja. Touhu olisi mennyt samanlaiseksi kuin Columbiassa että ne tasamaaetapit hoidetaan massakirillä eikä muulla niin väliä, mm. Kirchen varmasti kärsi tästä aika paljon viime Tourilla.

----------


## vetooo

> Ihan hyvä homma että Cavendish ei tässä Skyssa aja. Touhu olisi mennyt samanlaiseksi kuin Columbiassa että ne tasamaaetapit hoidetaan massakirillä eikä muulla niin väliä, mm. Kirchen varmasti kärsi tästä aika paljon viime Tourilla.



Thomas Lövkvist taisi vetää aika pahasti herneen nenään, kun Bob Stapleton ei valinnut häntä Ranskan ympäriajoon. Lövkvist kritisoi Stapletonin valintapolitiikka ja sanoi tallin ajattelevan pelkästään Mark Cavendishia. Mielestäni tällaisella huipputallilla on tasan kaksi mahdollisuutta: rakentaa GT-sikermä *joko* kokonaiskilpailua *tai* massakirejä varten. Columbia suunniteli sikermänsä Touriin tämän jälkimmäisen vahtoehdon ehdoilla.

----------


## Lasse Vahvakäsi

Kuinkahan mahtaa Suomen mestarin paita sopia team Skyn väreihin?

----------


## VesaP

> Kuinkahan mahtaa Suomen mestarin paita sopia team Skyn väreihin?



Mutta Sky (=taivas)han on sinivalkoinen!!  :Cool:

----------


## Esa S

> Kuinkahan mahtaa Suomen mestarin paita sopia team Skyn väreihin?



No ihan kohta näkee kuinka liquigassin vihreä ja sinivalkoinen sopii yhteen. Ei kai se sen huonommin voi sopia.

Jussilla värit sopi ehkä liiankin hyvin, ei niin hyvin erottunut joukkuekavereista.  Tyylikäshän se asu kyllä oli.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Sky TV:n "korporatiiviset värit" ovat sininen ja musta, joten ylläolevista etenkin jälkimmäisen värimallin on spekuloitu olevan hyvinkin lähellä Team Skyn tulevaa pyörää - etenkin mikäli huhu, jonka mukaan Pinarello on lähempänä sponsorisopimusta kuin aiemmin vahvimpana ehdokkaana pidetty Giant.

Kyllähän Suomen mestarin värit sopisivat tuommoisen kanssa (vaikka Viron mestarin värit vieläkin paremmin...).

----------


## vetooo

*Jotain tällaista näkyä on luvassa ja kuvassa seuraavat 9 päivää*  :Hymy: 




*Kellu melkein 10 vuotta sitten*  :No huh!:

----------


## gali

> A specialist climber



Onko Kellu hyvä vuoristossa ?
----
Siirto on hyvä asia Kellulle. 
Pohjoismaista poweria Skyssa.
Parempi palkka ja mahdollisuus menestykseen ovat hyviä syitä vaihtaa joukkuetta. 
----
Skys the limit

----------


## gali

The Skysta:


Flecha ja Hagen omistavat kevään.
Gerrans ja Arvesen irtiottoihin ?
 Lövqvist mäkiin ?
Pauwels kiukkusena tulee ja yllättää Girossa.
Wiggins ??? Yhteiskisaan ??? 
vai megalahjakkuus Hagen vuoden päästä???

Kellulle vapaat jalat aina silloin tällöin. Luulen että Kellu ei pitänyt liian monesta kapteenista LiQ ja huonoista mahdollisuuksistaan etappivoittoihin.

Skyissa hän on kuitenkin joukkueen kärkiporukkaa.
Ja uskon, toivon ja tiedän, että Kellu saa paikkansa näyttää ensi kaudella.
Ehkä Kellu on liian kiltti eikä kerro halustaan päästä Tourille ja halustaan menestyä=etappivoitto viimeisinä kausinaan.

----------


## MV

> Flecha ja Hagen omistavat kevään.



Itse asiassa tuolla rosterilla voisi yrittää voittaa kaiken tammikuusta huhtikuuhun. Joka kisaan taitaa löytyä erikoismies. Loppuvuodella ei sitten olisikaan väliä.

----------


## VesaP

Kellu näköjään kokoajan nyt uutisissa... 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carl...sanchez-attack

----------


## L'una

> Kellu näköjään kokoajan nyt uutisissa... 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carl...sanchez-attack




Kivan uusio- tai fuusionimen ovat kehittäneet Kellulle Cyclingnews-toimituksessa:
*"Carlstrong* said that he was starting to feel tired in the Vuelta, but that it was expected in the final week." :Leveä hymy:  
Vapise Lance!

----------


## vetooo

Kellu lyhyessä videoesittelyssä.

----------


## viller

Adidas näköjään Skyn vaatesponsori.

... mutta missä on Kellun mestarinpaita?

----------


## Soolo

> Kellu lyhyessä videoesittelyssä.



linkki ei toimi?

----------


## YT

Kyllä mulla toimi.

----------


## vetooo

> linkki ei toimi?



No johan on. Ei toimi nyt minullakaan. Toimi vielä kolmisen tuntia sitten...

Videopätkä oli aika lyhyt ja Kellu kertoi Greg LeMondin jääneen hyvin mieleen nuoruusvuosilta. Porvoolainen arvostaa myös jääkiekkoilija Teemu Selännettä. Ja joku maininta oli Euroviisu-Lordista.

----------


## viller

Oliskohan lipsahtanut julkisuuteen päivää liian aikaisin. Joukkueen lanseeraus kun on huomenna. Linkki videoihin oli vielä hetki sitten Team Skyn Facebook-sivulla mutta nyt se on sieltäkin hävinnyt.

----------


## Kapo

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-...radley_Wiggins tänä aamuna näytti uus video tulleen.

----------


## Soolo

kiitos, nyt toimii täälläkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

*Kellun ensimmäiset kilpailut 2010

21.-25.2. Vuelta a Andalucia
*
*Kjell Carlström*, Steve Cummings, Simon Gerrans, Greg Henderson, Thomas Lövkvist, Serge Pauwels, Nicolas Portal ja Bradley Wiggins.

*28.2. Clasica de Almeria*

*Kjell Carlström*, Steve Cummings, Russell Downing, Simon Gerrans, Greg Henderson, Thomas Lövkvist, Serge Pauwels ja Nicollas Portal.

Lähde: http://www.teamsky.com/races/0,27631,,00.html#month=2

----------


## viller

Komia taulu baarissa.

----------


## Kapo

Pyörät on kyllä hienoja 

http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,274...0.html#photo=1

Asut varmaan aika kuumia kesällä, elleivät tee niinku Cervelo test team ja vaihda valkoisemmaksi esim Touriin...
Hienot on kyllä Arvesenin Norja-paita ja kellun Suomipaita  :Hymy: 

http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,274...0.html#photo=5

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Hieno osasarja, mutta mikä oli pyörä?

Missä TT-koneet olivat? Vai tekeekö Pina colnagot eli teippaa Giant Trinityn Pinaksi?
Toivottavasti Bradley Wiggins saa kunnollisen tuulenhäristäjän alleen!

----------


## Kapo

> Hieno osasarja, mutta mikä oli pyörä?




Pinarellon Dogma 60.1





> Missä TT-koneet olivat? Vai tekeekö Pina colnagot eli teippaa Giant Trinityn Pinaksi?
> Toivottavasti Bradley Wiggins saa kunnollisen tuulenhäristäjän alleen!



Onhan Pinarellolla omakin TT-pyörä FM1 carbon... jospa ne sen maalaa Sky:n väreihin http://www.pinarello.com/ita/fm1_364.php

----------


## vetooo

*Kellu, tuossa vasemmalla, Team Skyn presentationissa 4.1.2010*.


*

Ja vielä pienenä OT:na... Wiggins on muuten aika tuhdissa kunnossa verrattuna viime vuoteen*.

----------


## Kapo

> *Ja vielä pienenä OT:na... Wiggins on muuten aika tuhdissa kunnossa verrattuna viime vuoteen*.



Se on joulu tehny tehtävänsä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## vetooo

*Kellu on heti päättänyt ottaa ohjakset käsiinsä Team Skyn harjoitusleirillä Valenciassa.
*

----------


## Junnuraita

Paranne vielä kellun ajaminen kun saa oikean kokosen pyörän.Eka Pina kuulema liian suuri kun Italo/Jenkki mitotus ei mennyt yhteen.

----------


## scf_

Kjell Carlströmin alkukauden kilpailuohjelma vahvistui

----------


## DeLillo

On kyllä viimeisen päälle hieno meininki Team Skylla. Taustat on hoidettu todella hienosti. Kuvittelisin myös, että Skyn mukana olo vaikuttaa pyöräilyn näkyvyyteen tuolla lädimaassa

Erityismaininta Wigginsin retrotukalle!

----------


## J T K

Hieno alku kaudelle:

Team Sky made a dream start to 2010 as Greg Henderson and Chis Sutton made it a one-two in the Cancer Council Helpline Classic in Adelaide. 
http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,272...866415,00.html

(Tästä tulossa puolen tunnin kooste päivän mittaan)

-----
Lance Backs Team Sky:
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,195...864507,00.html

-----

Täytyy sanoa että on nettisivuja ja sitten on Team Skyn nettisivut. Todella hienot sivut, selkeätä linjaa ja tyylikästä ulkonäköä. Mutta ennenkaikkea sisältöä jos johonkin lähtöön.

----------


## vetooo

> Hieno alku kaudelle:
> 
> Team Sky made a dream start to 2010 as Greg Henderson and Chis Sutton made it a one-two in the Cancer Council Helpline Classic in Adelaide. 
> http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,272...866415,00.html
> 
> (Tästä tulossa puolen tunnin kooste päivän mittaan)



Pienenä OT:nä: Tour-voittajat Armstrong ja Pereiro olivat varsin pitkään viiden ajajan irtiotossa, joka kuitenkin ajettiin kiinni. Aijai, tällainen hyväntekeväisyyskilpailu ja heti tuli kotoinen fiilis!  :Hymy:  Penkkiurheilijan pyöräilykausi on siis alkanut!  :Cool: 

Täytyy tiirailla Skyn sivuilta kooste päivän mittaan.

** * * * **

Ja tässä uusiseelantilaisen Roadcyclingin mielenkiintoinen juttu Team Skyn "junaharjoittelusta".

http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/RaceTal...the-train.html

----------


## PPP

> Täytyy sanoa että on nettisivuja ja sitten on Team Skyn nettisivut. Todella hienot sivut, selkeätä linjaa ja tyylikästä ulkonäköä. Mutta ennenkaikkea sisältöä jos johonkin lähtöön.



Viestintä on pääsponsorin toimiala - kai sen jossain pitää näkyä!

----------


## vetooo

Kellu pävittelee Twitter-sivuaan varsin mukavaan tahtiin.  Viime viikonloppuna Kellu kertoi olleensa kumossa harjoituslenkillä ja manaili pyörän halintataitojensa muistuttavan aloittelijan kykyjä. Porvoolainen selvisi kaatumisesta pienellä asfaltti-ihottumalla.

----------


## lynxlynx

Teamin sivuilla hyviä valokuvia.
http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,274...0.html#photo=0

----------


## tiger

Tyylikkäät kledjut Team Sky:lla. Istuu minun silmääni paremmin kuin monet muut.

----------


## vetooo

_
"Hur mår du"?_

Kellu ja apulaissporttipäällikkö Marcus Ljungqvist Team Skyn treenipäivänä Valenciassa.

En löytänyt Team Skyn omilta sivuilta juttua Valencian treeneistä.  :No huh!: 

Carlström pääsee töihin sunnuntaina 21.2. alkavassa Andalusian ympäriajossa. Se on Kellun ensimmäinen kilpailu tällä kaudella.

Team Skyn kahdeksikko Andalusian ympäriajoon: *Kjell Carlström*, Steve Cummings, Simon Gerrans, Greg Henderson, Thomas  Lövkvist, Serge Pauwels ja Bradley Wiggins.

----------


## J T K

Tässä juttua Valencian leiriltä:

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,272...955535,00.html

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Andalusia tosiaan alkaa sunnuntaina ja Kellun profiilili Skyn mediassa nousee varmaankin selkeästi. Kyseessä on kuitenkin niitä harvoja miehiä maailmassa jotka pystyvät 'viemään' tuota pääjoukkoa sillä tavalla ettei siitä niin vaan lähdetäkään.

Olisi ollut jossain mielessä mukava jos Wegeliuskin olisi ollut samassa tiimissä, tuolla Charliella kuitenkin aika iso lohkare kotimaatamme sydämessään.

edit: huomasiko kukaan muuten toiseksi viimeisessä vai olikohan se viime vuoden viimeinen CycleSport..tosi hieno kuva Kellusta siinä viimeisimmässä Liquigasin maanmestariasussa. Valverden ja jonkun Caissen apuajajan kanssa vievät laumaa Vueltassa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Kellun kuulumisia twitterissä,

kjellcarlstrom:   Stomach bug hit me, lost 3,5kg in 12h.. Probably 
better not to start in todays tt at Ruta.. See how I'll feel in a bit..

Toivottavasti mies paranee pian!

----------


## ejex

Kellu ajaisi maaliskuussa Pariisi-Nizzan ja Criterium Internationalin, eikä sitten muuta. Ehkä hyvä niin?

----------


## vetooo

*Kellu on mukana kaksipäiväisessä Criterium International -etappikisassa 27.-28. maaliskuuta.

Team Skyn alustava joukkue
*
 Sylvain Calzati, _Kjell Carlström_, Steve Cummings, Russell Downing, Simon  Gerrans, Thomas Lövkvist ja Serge Pauwels.

----------


## vetooo

Kellun viimeisin Twitter-viesti:
*
Back in ch after a  hard week in france, suffered a lot after the chrash on stage 1, now  some recovery and hopefully I'll get better then!*

Kyllä kaikesta näki, että Kellulla oli vaikea viikko. Ensiksi sairastuminen Andalusian ympäriajossa ja sitten vielä heti toisena kilpailupäivänä Pariisi-Nizzassa varsin kova kaatuminen. Suunta on tästä lähtien vain ylöspäin!

----------


## vetooo

Kellu on seuraavan kerran töissä tulevana viikonloppuna (27.-28.3.) Criterium International -etappikilpailussa Ranskassa.

Team Skyn kokoonpano: Sylvain Calzati, _Kjell Carlström_, Russell Downing, Simon Gerrans, Thomas  Lövkvist, Lars-Petter Nordhaug, Serge Pauwels ja Nicolas Portal.

EDIT: Skyn sivuilla näytti olevan Kellun huhtikuun ohjelma. Se näyttää seuraavalta:

5.-10.4. Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco, Espanja
14.4. De Brabantse Pijl, Belgia
18.4. Amstel Gold Race, Hollanti
21.4. Fleche Wallone, Belgia
25.4. Liege-Bastogne-Liege, Belgia
27.4.-2.5. Tour de Romandie, Sveitsi

Näyttää siltä, että Kellu ei ole mukana Skyn Giro-joukkueessa, sillä Romandien jälkeen on vain 6 vuorokautta kauden ensimmäisen Grand Tourin alkuun. Muutenkin huhtikuun ohjelma on hyvin tiukka. Ensiksi Baskimaan kierros ja sitten neljä kovaa yhden päivän kisaa, joista osa klassikoita. Amstel, Fleche ja L-B-L on erittäin kova setti viikon sisään. Jostain haastattelusta muistan lukeneeni, että Carlström on Skyn pitkällä n. 15 ajajan listalla, josta valitaan ukot Ranskan ympäriajoon.

** * * * **

Tällaisen Twitter-viestiparin kalastin arkistoista:

TOURNEWS2010:
_the question is... are you kjell...no pic...lots of doubts by your followers_
3:16 PM Mar 14th   via PockeTwit  in reply to kjellcarlstrom 

kjellcarlstrom:
_Yes, i am kjell if you follow what i write then you you will be comviced of that _ 
12:59 AM Mar 16th   via Twitterrific  in reply to TOURNEWS2010

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambody

Onhan tuo jo tietynlainen luottamuksen osoitus Kellua kohtaan, että hänet valittu ajamaan nuo suurklassikot. Luulen, että nyt annetaan se mahdollisuus Kellulle näyttää Pariisi-Nizzan vastoinkäymisten jälkeen ansaitseeko hän paikkaa Ranskan ympäriajoon. Toivottavasti handlaa tilanteen kunnialla kotiin sillä ei noin tasokkaassa joukkueessa saa mitään, saatika sitten paikkaa Tourille, ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tuntuu ihan loogiselta että Kellu olisi ennemmin Tourin listassa kuin Giron. Siis noin ajajatyypin puolesta.

----------


## ejex

Kellusta vähän enemmän tuoretta tarinaa Skyn sajtilla:
http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,272...094556,00.html

----------


## vetooo

Kellun kuulumisia Cyclingnewsissä Ardennien klassikkoviikon alla: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carl...t-amstel-liege

----------


## ejex

kjellcarlstrom 
Up some hard racing at LBL! Should be ok from the crash at Fleche, so hopefully it will be enjoyable tomorrow.

----------


## Jousi

Onkos Kellun ohjelmasta mitään uutta tietoa? Romandiessa kun ei ole mukana, niin Giro? Vaiko sittenkin ehkä Tour? Bongasin Kellun tänään Porvoossa, mestaripaidassa Pinarelloa ulkoiluttamassa.

----------


## vetooo

> Onkos Kellun ohjelmasta mitään uutta tietoa? Romandiessa kun ei ole mukana, niin Giro? Vaiko sittenkin ehkä Tour? Bongasin Kellun tänään Porvoossa, mestaripaidassa Pinarelloa ulkoiluttamassa.



Piti kirjoittaa jo eilen tähän ketjuun, että Kellu kertoi Helsingin Sanomissa (ti 27.4.2010 paperiversio) jättävänsä Giron varmuudella väliin. Kellu toivoo pääsevänsä Team Skyn Tour-joukkueeseen. Tai ainakin kuntohuippu on tähdätty patonkikierrokselle.

----------


## Jousi

Ok. Kiitos tiedosta.

nimim. jätin sitten eilen sen Hesarin lukematta...

----------


## TetedeCourse

Sky treenaa TTT:tä varten Amsterdamin ulkopuolella:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUEyBjV2eeA

Huom kohdassa 3:20 ohi ajavasta autosta heitetään vesipullo pyöräilijöiden päälle ja Wigginsiltä ainakin palaa pinna..

----------


## Yuggas

> Tyylikkäät kledjut Team Sky:lla. Istuu minun silmääni paremmin kuin monet muut.



Eilen Giron 2 stagella kun katseli Skyn junaa, niin jotenkin olemuksesta tuli mieleen vanhojen Bondien pahis -osasto.  :Hymy: 

Ottamatta sen kummemmin kantaa sotisopaan, mutta minusta toi vihreä juomapullo ei käy tuohon kokonaisuuteen huonostikaan.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> ... vihreä juomapullo ei käy tuohon kokonaisuuteen huonostikaan.



Bradley poseeraa:

----------


## Brunberg

Siitä vaan rekkarilla ko. munapään tiedot ylös.

----------


## vetooo

Kellu on seuraavan kerran töissä Luxemburgin ympäriajossa 2.-6. kesäkuuta.

----------


## petri ok

Carlströmin kevät kaatumisia ja sairastelua

----------


## gali

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...tml?origin=rss






> Kolmesti Ranskan ympäriajoon osallistuneella ja vuonna 2006 etapilla  toiseksi    sijoittuneella porvoolaisella Kjell Carlströmillä on tänä vuonna hyvin     mielenkiintoinen ja haastava tilanne. Edelliset viisi vuotta hän  edusti    italialaista Liquigas-joukkuetta, jossa hänen tehtävänään oli auttaa    kapteeneja, mutta uudessa brittiläisessä joukkueessa edessä ovat  erilaiset    haasteet. 
> 
>                        Hänen entinen työnantajansa oli hyvin perinteiseen tapaan toimiva    eteläeurooppalainen joukkue, jossa jokaisella on oma tarkka roolinsa.    Kapteenit menestyvät, apuajajat auttavat heitä ja pomot päättävät  kaikesta    eikä heidän päätöksiään kyseenalaisteta eikä niistä edes keskustella. 
>   Englanti ei ole millään tavalla perinteinen ammattipyöräilymaa. Sieltä  on    tosin vuosien saatossa noussut hyviä pyöräilijöitä, jotka ovat nuorena     matkanneet Ranskaan tai johonkin muuhun lajin suuren maahan ja luoneet     siellä uransa. 
>   90-luvun alkupuolella Englannissa mietittiin, missä olympialajissa  voitaisiin    saavuttaa suhteellisen pienellä panostuksella olympiamitaleja.  Ratapyöräily    oli heidän mielestään tuollainen laji. Paikallisen veikkausyhtiön  tuella    brittiläiselle ratapyöräilylle hankittiin parhaat mahdolliset  valmentajat ja    kalusto. Urheilijoille taattiin optimaaliset olosuhteet kehittyä, eikä     mennyt montaakaan vuotta kun tuloksia saavutettiin. Pekingin  olympiakisojen    ratapyöräilyssä britit olivat suorastaan ylivoimaisia. 
>   Tuolloin saarivaltakunnassa heräsi ajatus siitä, että heidän hyväksi    todetuilla valmennus- ja joukkueenjohto metodeillaan voitaisiin  menestyä    myös maantiepyöräilyssä.  
>   Viime vuonna mediamoguli Robert Murdocin omistama ja hänen poikansa  Jamesin    johtama Sky TV -yhtiö ilmoitti aloittavansa uuden brittiläisen    ammattipyöräilyjoukkueen sponsoroinnin. Heti alkuun he sitoutuivat  tukemaan    joukkuetta neljän vuoden ajan, mikä on varsin epätavallista lajissa,  jossa    joukkueiden ja sponsoreiden väliset sopimukset ovat yleensä  kaksivuotisia.  
>   Sky-joukkueen johtoon valittiin Dave Brailsford, mies joka oli  johdattanut    britit menestykseen ratapyöräilyssä. Brailsfordin johtamismalli  poikkeaa    merkittävästi siitä, mitä hänen kollegansa etalä-Euroopassa käyttävät.  Hän    uskoo, että urheilija ja koko joukkue menestyy parhaiten silloin kun    urheilijoiden mielipiteitä kuunnellaan ja joukkueen kaikkia jäseniä    kohdellaan tasa-arvoisesti. Siis varsin demokraatinen johtamismalli,  jota ei    ammattipyöräilyssä ole koskaan aiemmin kokeiltu.      
>   Viime vuonna kun Sky-joukkue värväsi ajajia tulevalle kaudelle, he    kiinnostuivat Kjell Carlströmistä hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa.    Ammattipiireissä analyyttisen, kylmähermoisen ja työnsä  tinkimättömästi    tekevän miehen mainetta nauttiva Carlström oli juuri sellainen  pyöräilijä,    jota uusi joukkue tarvitsee. Urheilija joka kokemuksellaan ja  olemuksellaan    kykenee auttamaan ja tukemaan itseään nuorempia tallin kapteeneita.  Lisäksi    tilaisuuden tullen hän kykenee saavuttamaan henkilökohtaistakin  menestystä. 
> ...

----------


## viller

Kellun kesäkuun ohjelma

2.-6. Tour of Luxembourg
12.-20. Tour de Suisse
27.6. SM-kisat

lähde: teamsky.com

Lisäksi Sky:n kalenterin mukaan Kellu ajaa 23.6. SM-aika-ajon mikä ei pitäne paikkaansa koska SM-tempo lienee vasta syyskuussa.

----------


## ejex

Mihin Vetooo perustuu tuo 99% varmuus, ettei Kellu ole Sky:n TdF rosterissa? TV-lähetykset ja striimit yleensä alkavat vasta sen jälkeen kun Kellun duuni on tehty, Eihän Sveisti huonosti ole mennyt, esim eilen pääjoukon mukana 26 tai jotain? Minä kyllä luulen, että kokemusta ja nöyrää työmiestä tarvitaan- Toivotann, että olen oikeassa!

----------


## Väinö Kokki

> Mihin Vetooo perustuu tuo 99% varmuus, ettei Kellu ole Sky:n TdF rosterissa? TV-lähetykset ja striimit yleensä alkavat vasta sen jälkeen kun Kellun duuni on tehty, Eihän Sveisti huonosti ole mennyt, esim eilen pääjoukon mukana 26 tai jotain? Minä kyllä luulen, että kokemusta ja nöyrää työmiestä tarvitaan- Toivotann, että olen oikeassa!




Minullekin on jotenkin jäänyt sellainen tunne että Kellu kiertää Ranskan, mutta ehkä tuntuma on pahasti väärä. :No huh!:

----------


## viller

Luultavasti tähän: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/45...-selected.aspx

----------


## spandex

Onhan nää kovia miehiä. Ei nyt noita nimiä katsellessa valitettavasti tunnu edes huutavalta vääryydeltä, jos ei Kellu pääse mukaan.

*Team Sky probable Tour de France team as  reported by The Guardian:*
Kurt Asle Arvesen
Edvald Boasson Hagen
Steve Cummings
Juan Antonio Flecha
Simon Gerrans
Thomas Lofkvist
Geraint Thomas
Bradley Wiggins

*Reportedly in the running for the ninth spot:*
Michael Barry
Sylvain Calzati
Greg Henderson

----------


## gali

Ei se, että Kellu ei Ranskaan pääse mukaan väärin ole. Tämä kausi on ollut aika vaisu Kellulta ja kovassa joukkueessa Kellu ei ole päässyt nokkimisjärjestyksessä "paikalleen".

----------


## vetooo

Kellun kausi on ollut täynnä kaatumisia ja sairasteluita. Tour-paikka olisi vaatinut jotain aivan poikkeuksellista onnistumista Sveitsin ympäriajossa (tyyliin yksi etappivoitto ja yksi TOP3-sija), tai olisiko sekään riittänyt. Team Sky on kutsuttu Espanjan ympäriajoon, joten eiköhän Kellu nähdä elo-syyskuussa Matador-kierroksella.

Samat sanat koskevat Jussiakin. Kausi pähkinankuoressa: kaatumisia ja sairasteluita. Katsotaan vielä Francaise des Jeux'n Tour-valinnat ennen kuin lausutaan mitään lopullista. Jussikin varmaan tulee mukaan Espanjan kierrokselle jos Touriin ei ole asiaa.

----------


## ejex

Hm, eipä tuossa listalla olevista kaikki muutkaan ole erityiyisemmin suorittanut? Esim. Arvesen? Luulen, että työmiestä arvostetaan Sky:ssa, siinä missä Nestekaasujengissäkin? Pidän kyllä tuota 99% todennäköisyyttä hieman liian korkeana, sanotaan vaikka 66,78% :Leveä hymy:  No, ensi viikolla tiedetään!

----------


## ketju44

Nyt voi sitten ihmetellä miksei media huomio fillarointia tarpeeksi. Meillä ei vaan ole................ :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petri ok

> Nyt voi sitten ihmetellä miksei media huomio fillarointia tarpeeksi. Meillä ei vaan ole................



Nyt olet kedju hirveän ilkeä, koska onhan Suomen tasavallalla esittää maantiepyöräilyssä ainakin ....
Ja sen lisäksi vuoristopyöräilyssä (MTB) meillä on esittää ....
Ja ehkä sitten viimeistään katoaa noi kedjun höpöhöpöpuheet ku mennään SUOMEn tulevaisuuden toivoihin BMX-pyöräilyn osalle. Vastaukset toivotaan uuteen ketjuun, vois olla vaikka Ketju 55. Ku kaikkihan me tiedetään että Kedju on vaan ilkeä Wannabee ja ihan oikeesti SUOMI on huippu pyöräilymaa.
Ja ratapyöräilyssähän meillä olisi vähintäänkin olymppiavoittaja, kuhan meillä olisi se sisävelodromi.

Kaivataan siis Ketju 55-treadia, millä me nostetaan SOOMI-polkaisupyörä nousuun.

Vakavasti ottaen, ei Kellun osalta mietitä mitään menestystä jonkin etappikilpailun aikana, hän on palvelija (domestique) hänen hommansa on tehdä tallin puolesta sitä perustyötä joka aina tottakai jää huomiota vaille. Hänelle annetaan harvoin oikeus irtiottoon ja se siitä. Perustyö on näkymätöntä ja hän itse suostuu siihen. Palkka juoksee, mutta tuloksia ei näy.

Saako ite olla ilkeä? Miksei meillä ole omaa puoliammattilasjoukkuetta ruoattin ja viron malliin. Meillä on vaan TWD vähän siitä välistä.... Baskit hoiti homman hienosti, ne pisti kansalaiskeräyksen ja ProTour joukkueen kasaan tunnetaan nimellä Euskatel-Euskadi. Vastauksekset uuteen kedjuun 55  kiitos.

----------


## Tuomas

OT: Siksi koska Suomi on kaukainen saarivaltio. 

Länsi-Euroopassa ei Saksaa pohjoisempana "kannata" mitää pyörittää kun pääosa kisoistaon etelämpänä. Ex-USSR on sitten tietenkin joitain, mutta siellä onkin hommaan vähän eri asenne...

----------


## ejex

Kellu ajaa Tour of Austrian, jonka eka etappi oli eilen. Greipel voittoon lähes koko porukka samalla ajalla, myös KC!

----------


## ketju44

KC:ltä siis joku kovakin teko  :Sarkastinen:  ????

----------


## Mrk70

Onhan se nyt jo aikamoinen saavutus Kellulta jos pysyy pääjoukossa oliko toi nyt kakkoskategorian etappikisassa. 

No, eipä nämä ilkeilyt nyt mitään auta, Kellu tekee luutavasti kaiken minkä pystyy, mutta onhan se nyt kieltämättä jo hiukan säälittävää että Suomessa siirretään SM-kisojen paikkaa kahden miehen takia, siksi ainoastaan jotta Kellu ja Jussi ehtivät sinne ennen Ranskan kierrosta, ja kappas, kumpaakaan ei näyttöjen perusteella edes harkita valittavaksi talliensa joukkueisiin ....

----------


## vetooo

Uusimmassa IS Veikkaajassa (ti 6.7.2010) iso viiden sivun (s. 32-36) juttu Kellusta. Yhdellä sivulla on pieni analyysi Ranskan ympäriajosta. Täytyykin lukea heti.

----------


## ejex

> Onhan se nyt jo aikamoinen saavutus Kellulta jos pysyy pääjoukossa oliko toi nyt kakkoskategorian etappikisassa. 
> 
> No, eipä nämä ilkeilyt nyt mitään auta, Kellu tekee luutavasti kaiken minkä pystyy, mutta onhan se nyt kieltämättä jo hiukan säälittävää että Suomessa siirretään SM-kisojen paikkaa kahden miehen takia, siksi ainoastaan jotta Kellu ja Jussi ehtivät sinne ennen Ranskan kierrosta, ja kappas, kumpaakaan ei näyttöjen perusteella edes harkita valittavaksi talliensa joukkueisiin ....




Ootteko koskaan kuulleet puhuttavan apuajajista ja niiden hommista? Ja luuletteko, että esim. Sky:hin tai Liqugasiin pääsee palkkalistoille ilman meriittejä? Ja luuletteko, että tallikavereiden arvostus syntyy huulenheitosta? Ja luuletteko ettei kaatumiset ja sairastelu vaikuta jopa huippu-urheilijan suoritustasoon viikkoja? Ja ootteko nähneet Sveitsin tulokset?
Noh, saahan sitä luulla ja lausua mitä haluaa, ei siinä mitään......

----------


## ketju44

> .....Noh, saahan sitä luulla ja lausua mitä haluaa, ei siinä mitään......



Oikeestaan "aliarvostava" tyylini Kellusta ja .....( kuka se ny oli se toinen ) johtuu siitä , että täällä usein jauhetaan aiheesta ; miksei media kirjoita / uutisoi pyöräilyä. KUN SITÄ MENESTYSTÄ EI OLE!! Ei ole mediaa / suurta yleisöä kiinnostavaa kuinka joku apuajaja oli jossain mäessä 5km vetovuorossa. Kaikki uskoakseni muuttuu jos suomalainen joskus olisi niin hyvä , että voittaisi etappeja muualla kun jossa B-luokan kisassa. 
Tosiasiassa suomalaiset prokuskit ovat alisuorittaneen , kuka mistäkin syystä.
PS. Pysyä pääjoukossa ei sinällään kyllä ole kenenkään ammatti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mika A

> Onhan se nyt jo aikamoinen saavutus Kellulta jos pysyy pääjoukossa oliko toi nyt kakkoskategorian etappikisassa. 
>  ....



No, ei pysynyt sitten eilen, mutta ei kyllä kukaan mukaan, kun porukka taisi hajota atomeiksi Kitzbühelin suunnalla kahdeksan kilometrin loppunousussa. Kärjessä tunnetut "mummun muussi ja mustikkasoppa" -miehet Riccardo Riccò ja Emanuele Sella. Kellu 55:s kahdeksan minuuttia kärjestä.

Juutuub-pätkä Österreich Rundfarhtin toiselta etapilta.

----------


## Mrk70

> Ompas ASIANTUNTEVA lausunto... 
> Kellu pysyy pääjoukossa ? - kyllä, niin ProTour ajajat tekee, se kun on niiden ammatti
> SM kisojen ajankohta ? - järjestetään UCI:n suosituksesta tuohon aikaan
> 
> Miten muuten Pesäpallon MM finaali päätyi ? Sinä varmaan tiedät vastuksen



No voi Jeesus kun on vaikeaa välillä tämä huulenheitto netin välityksellä. Varsinkin kun eräät tietyt ottavat aina nokkiinsa jos jotain pientä pahaa sanoo niitten omasta kivasta kaverista...
Ensinnäkin, totta kai Kellu pysyy pääjoukossa jos niin on käsketty. Se todellakin on hänen työnsä, kuten itse sanoit. Kommenttini oli lähinnä sarkasmia vai miksi sitä kutsutaan, jota tuntuu olevan kovin vaikea joittenkin ymmärtää. Ja tajuan myös kyllä että urheilussa ei aina voi onnistua, ja ongelmia tulee, mutta jos voit väittää että tämä kausi olisi mennyt Kellulta tai Jussilta erityisen hyvin, niin pääsi on aika syvällä siellä pers.........

Ja sitten se SM-kisojen ajan kohta. Mulle on ihan sama koska ne on, kun en niissä kisoissa enää tätä nykyä käy. Ja vaikka kävisinkin, niin kyllä Juhannusviikonloppu sopisi mainiosti. Ei siinä mitään. Mutta päätökseen järjestää ne Juhannuksena vaikutti varmasti enemmän se että saadaan Kellu ja Jussi paikalle kuin se että mitä UCI määräsi.... Oltaisiin niistä voitu sopia, niin kuin on ennenkin tehty. Itseäni korpeaa vain se että aletaan kisojen ajan kohtaa rukkaamaan kaikkien kahden ammattilaisen takia, ja varsinkin kun nämä eivät erityisen hyvin edes menesty. Niinkuin Ketju44 sanoi, on turha itkeä kun mediaa ei kiinnosta, Suomella kun ei yksinkertaisesti ole sen kalibeerin ajajia että sitä kiinnostusta saataisiin.

Ja tuota pesäpallokommenttia ei kovin keskinkertainen tai ilmesesti sinun mielestäsi erittäin vajaa älykkyyteni riittänyt tajuamaan..

----------


## petri ok

> Ompas ASIANTUNTEVA lausunto... 
> 
> Miten muuten Pesäpallon MM finaali päätyi ? Sinä varmaan tiedät vastuksen



Pesäpallon maailman cupin 2009 voitti SUOMI.
http://www.pesis.fi/pesapalloliitto/.../tulospalvelu/

Jos sen siis tosissaan halusit tietää :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ElMaco

Olin eilen katsomassa Itävallan ympäriajon päätösetappia Wienissä. Oli hienoa seurata, kun Kellu veti yhdessä HTC-Columbian miesten kanssa irtioton kiinni.

Juttelin kisan jälkeen hetken sympaattisen ammattilaisen kanssa. Kertoi että seuraavaksi viikon leiri korkealla jonka jälkeen ohjelmassa Puolan ympäriajo.



ps. yritin laittaa kuvankin mutta ei tainnut oikein onnistua

----------


## viller

> ps. yritin laittaa kuvankin mutta ei tainnut oikein onnistua

----------


## viller

*Kellun elokuun kisat*

1.-7.8. Tour of Poland, Puola
17.-20.8. Tour du Limousin, Ranska

Vueltan joukkuetta ei ole vielä julkaistu.

lähde: teamsky.com

----------


## vetooo

Kellu on seuraavan kerran töissä vasta 21.-27.3. ajettavassa Katalonian ympäriajossa, kertovat Team Skyn nettisivut.



> Volta a Catalunya, 21 - 27 March, Team Sky Squad
> 
> _Kjell Carlström_, Dario Cioni, Chris Froome, Serge Pauwels, Morris Possoni, Rigoberto Urán, Xabier Zandio, Davide Appollonio



http://www.teamsky.com/races/0,27631...0.html#month=3

----------


## Tumppi

Laitetaas kuva ennen kuin häviää bittiavaruuteen.

----------


## Väinö Kokki

Kellun kyydistä selkeästi tipahtanut pari heikompaa ajajaa. Ja näyttää olevan Skyn huoltoautokin seuraamassa menoa.

----------


## NoNo

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/72...olympialaisiin

----------


## J T K

Onnittelut Kellulle Suomen Mestaruudesta!

----------


## vetooo

Maanantain Helsingin Sanomien paperiversiossa juttua Kellun tilanteesta Team Skyssa. Kellun sopimus päättyy brittitallissa tähän kauteen. Porvoolainen haluaisi jatkaa brittitallissa, mutta tilanne näyttää tällä hetkellä hankalalta. Kellun kilpailukalenterissa ei ole lainkaan varmoja koitoksia syyskuussa. Hän olisi halunnut antaa näyttöjä meneillään olevassa Espanjan ympäriajossa, mutta kohtalona oli jäädä reserveihin. Suomalaisen perheeseen odotetaan uutta jäsentä lokakuussa, joten sekin vaikuttaa ymmärrettävästi viimeisen kisakuukauden osallistumismahdollisuuksiin. Kellu jatkaa ammattilaisuraansa myös siinä tapauksessa, ettei yhteistyö jatku Team Skyn kanssa. Eiköhän Carlströmille joku ottaja löydy. Aika erikoista jos ei löytyisi. Toisaalta on muistettava, että Kellulle tulee mittariin 35 vuotta 16. lokakuuta. Viimeiset ammattilaisvuodet alkavat vääjäämättä olla käsillä.

----------


## lynxlynx

Olihan tuo kova näyttö sijoittua kuntoajossa toiseksi nuoren ja nousevan Virolaisen jälkeen. hymiö  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Onhan toi kova veto kuittailla nimimerkin takaa. Ei hymiötä.

----------


## lynxlynx

Markku nimi kyllä lukee allekirjoituksessa. Ja oikeasti verraten virolaisten ja suomalaisten tasoa on kuittiin aiheensa Toivottavasti sun juniori muuttaa tilannetta aikanaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Olihan tuo kova näyttö sijoittua kuntoajossa toiseksi nuoren ja nousevan Virolaisen jälkeen. hymiö



 Tosiasia on ettei Kellun ole odellakaan helppo voittaa tällaisia skaboja. Kaikki seuraa sutena perässä. Jos se vaikka nousee satulasta raapimaan persiitään, niin monta muuta nousee myös. Kellu oli yksin hinkannut 20 km ja ajoi irtioton kiinni. Räim onnistui taktisesti nappiin ja pääsi Kellun kyytiin, joka ei nyt mikään kiritykki ole. Jos tuo maasto olsi ollut jotain Vueltan kaltaista, tuskin kovin moni olisi mukana tullut.

Mutta kovaa on prookuskin työ ja edelliskaudella mies teki töitä urakalla kapteenien eteen. Nyt ei ole ilmeisesti oikein ollut tilaisuuksiakaan näyttöjen antamiseen.

----------


## lynxlynx

Tunkki +1 jutullesi, mutta ihan oikea nimeni on allekirjoituksessa joten en nimimerkin takaa huutele. Menestystä Aku ja Wallu.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Tunkki +1 jutullesi, mutta ihan oikea nimeni on allekirjoituksessa joten en nimimerkin takaa huutele. Menestystä Aku ja Wallu.



 Joo Kyllä mä sen tiesin. 
Mä nyt vaan sillä. että olen aika kauan noita hommia katsellut ja usein sekä Jussi, että Kellu tulevat tänne ajamaan järjestäjien pyynnöstä ja usein he ovat aivan hajalla jostain pidemmästä kisasta ja talli sitten päästää ajamaan, kun ei miehet jaksaisi isommissa ympyröissä. Sitten vielä matkustus päälle.
Ja jokainen suomalainen haluaa tietenkin proon voittaa. Juttelin Stubin kanssa maalissa. Hänkin totesi, että kyllä sääliksi kävi, kun yksi yrittää irti koko ajan ja 20 seuraa, eikä metriäkään vedä.
Ja tämä Räim on kyllä kova kaveri. Olen törmännyt häneen aikaisemminkin tuloksia katsellessa.

----------


## Tonkov

Tosiasia on ettei tällä hetkellä näytä hyvältä kummankaan suomalaisen sopimusasioiden kannalta...toivotaan että edes jotain saataisiin aikaan.
Olen edelleen sitämieltä että Kellun lähtö Liquigasista oli ISO virhe...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ville 

Laita siguusi isompi fontti  :Hymy: 

Täältä peukku Virolle. Hyviä kisoja meille lyhyen matkan päässä ja AINA kun olette viivalla, action on taattu. Kuten sunnuntainakin oli.

----------


## ejex

Ainakin Kellu ajaa Circuit Franco-Belgen ny loppuviikon. Näyttäis nyt närhen munat........

----------


## VesaP

> Ainakin Kellu ajaa Circuit Franco-Belgen ny loppuviikon. Näyttäis nyt närhen munat........



Ja OT: Myös Veikkanen mukana. Nyt olis kyllä sälleillä melkein pakko-onnistumisen paikka jos haluavat edes jonkunlaiset sopparit ensivuodeksi sanon minä! Olisko jopa "Tulos tai Ulos", enkä tarkoita nykyisistä tiimeistään vaan koko kärkitasolla pyöräilystä?

----------


## Marcus

> Maanantain Helsingin Sanomien paperiversiossa juttua Kellun tilanteesta Team Skyssa. Kellun sopimus päättyy brittitallissa tähän kauteen. Porvoolainen haluaisi jatkaa brittitallissa, mutta tilanne näyttää tällä hetkellä hankalalta. Kellun kilpailukalenterissa ei ole lainkaan varmoja koitoksia syyskuussa. Hän olisi halunnut antaa näyttöjä meneillään olevassa Espanjan ympäriajossa, mutta kohtalona oli jäädä reserveihin. Suomalaisen perheeseen odotetaan uutta jäsentä lokakuussa, joten sekin vaikuttaa ymmärrettävästi viimeisen kisakuukauden osallistumismahdollisuuksiin. Kellu jatkaa ammattilaisuraansa myös siinä tapauksessa, ettei yhteistyö jatku Team Skyn kanssa. Eiköhän Carlströmille joku ottaja löydy. Aika erikoista jos ei löytyisi. Toisaalta on muistettava, että Kellulle tulee mittariin 35 vuotta 16. lokakuuta. Viimeiset ammattilaisvuodet alkavat vääjäämättä olla käsillä.



haastattelin kellua vueltan aikoihin.kuulosti suhtautuvan aika skeptisesti siihen että team sky vielä tarjoaisi sopimusta.siihen viittasi sekin että ei valittu yhteenkään loppukauden kisaan,vaan oli reservinä.sanoi alkavansa katsella pikkuhiljaa muita tallipaikkoja.voi olla vaikeata löytää ainakaan ykköskategorian tallista..toivottavasti.ura jatkuu.

----------


## ejex

Nonii, lähteehän se kun on pakko. Kellu kahdeksantena yhteistilanteessa. Oli irtiotossa mukana ja jatkoi vielä Ignatjevin kanssa kun muut ajettiin ylös. Niin sitä pitää!

----------


## Samuli

Tuon Dave Brailsfordin haastattelun loppupuolella on Skyn kuskit kategoroitu. Kellu on "käyrän" paremmalla puolella ja ymmärtääkseni on ainakin haastattelun aikaan ollut arvostettu ammattimies alallaan. Keväästä on pari asiaa muuttunut, CF (C Froome) ei taida enään olla Brailsfordin papereissa vain pro conti podium -mies.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Luin taannoin saman artikkelin ja tulkitsin käyrän toisin. Kellu kuuluu niihin joukkueen jäseniin joilta ei enää odoteta kehitystä, eli auringonlaskun mies. Se ei tietenkään välttämättä merkitse että sopimusta ei uusita, mutta olen kyllä sen suhteen hyvin skeptinen. Onhan se käyrässä vielä vesirajan yläpuolella mutta ei paljon- ja tuo haastattelu oli vissiin tehty kesän alussa.

----------


## Samuli

Itse tulkitsin, että Kellu (KC) olisi laatikossa nro3.

"3. *These guys are getting older now but if they can still do a job they still deserve their place on the team.*  Guys over here don’t need coaching, as such. They still need support  but we are not developing their talent, we are prolonging their careers."

Haastattelu oli toukokuun numerossa, ja toukokuun numero on ilmestynyt huhtikuun alussa, joten haastattelu on tehty joskus talvella.

Tällä viikolla kolahti postilaatikkoon marraskuun numero.

----------


## matik

*Kjell Carlström

 Boy 3670g, 51cm at 19.43 01/10/11 and everything is good!*Onnea vaan Kellulle!  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> *Kjell Carlström
> 
>  Boy 3670g, 51cm at 19.43 01/10/11 and everything is good!*Onnea vaan Kellulle!



  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Gratulerar! Cordiali felicitazioni!

----------


## ejex

Sabatini:
http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/13...nae-toscanassa

----------


## TPP

FST5 Sportmagasinet klo 21.00.

----------


## Teemu H

> FST5 Sportmagasinet klo 21.00.



Oliko Kellusta jotain uutta?

----------


## ejex

Pessimismi oli hieman lisääntynyt Leopardin ja Radio Schackin yhdistymisen myötä. Paikat on todella vähissä World Tour-talleissa.

----------


## ALVIR

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/14...-jatko-avoinna

----------


## Indurain

Kellu tänään ylen urheilu ruudussa!

----------


## viller

> Kellu tänään ylen urheilu ruudussa!



Keskeisin sisältö lienee tässä.

----------


## vetooo

Lähteen luotettavuudesta en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta Kellulla on tällä hetkellä ilmeisesti kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Joko uran lopettaminen tai siirtyminen Continental-tason Alpha Baltic - Unitymarathons.com -talliin. Kyseessä on latvialainen joukkue. Kuten sanoin, lähteen luotettavuudesta ei ole tietoa, joten en vastaa em. tiedoista.

Alpha Baltic - Unitymarathons.com -talliin nettisivut: http://www.maratoni.lv/en/unitymarat...-cycling-team/
Alpha Baltic - Unitymarathons.com -talliin rosteri 2011: http://www.cyclingarchives.com/ploegfiche.php?id=16489

----------


## Junnuraita

Toisen vaihtoehdon voi samantien unohtaa.....ei tule Kellu ikinä ajaa siinä tallissa. :Cool:

----------


## John McCurve

Taisipa juuri tulla tieto, että Kellu lopettaa.

----------


## PPP

Se On Siinä: lyhyesti ja karusti

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...a_3133414.html

----------


## HeliT

Eihän siinä jutussa sanota, että Kellu lopettaa. Otsikko vain on taas päin seiniä!

----------


## MTBVespa

> Se On Siinä: lyhyesti ja karusti
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...a_3133414.html



Jutun kuvassa on Kellun maantiepyörässä epämuodikkaasti takalokari, hyi!

----------


## Joenranta

Selvästihän uutisoidaan, että Kellu lopettaa. Syyksi hän kertoo talleja koskettavan tiukan taloustilanteen, minkä vuoksi hänelle ei paikkaa löytynyt. Mitähän Kellu nyt ryhtyy puuhaaman?

----------


## HeliT

^Ovat näköjään päivittäneet juttua sen jälkeen kun kirjoitin YLEn sivuille kommenttia (jota ei julkaistu...).
Alkuperäisen jutun mukaan Kellu oli sanonut, että toivoo löytävänsä hommia jostain muusta tallista.

----------


## PHI

> Jutun kuvassa on Kellun maantiepyörässä epämuodikkaasti takalokari, hyi!



Ammatilaiset treenaa kelissä kuin kelissä. Ja paljon.
Mitään lisäpisteitä ei saa siitä, että p**se on jatkuvasti kylmässä vesisuihkussa.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Tuossa se nyt oli äsken uutisissa. Sympaattinen kaveri, ja haluaa käyttää kokemuksensa pyöräilyn hyväksi. Eiköhän se paikansa löytää. Tsempit uusille poluille.

----------


## ejex

Mikäköhän tuon Ylen "uutisoinnin" oikein aiheutti. Siinähän oli ikivanhat faktat, jotka olivat muissa viestimissä jo viikkoja sitten. Tänään oli sen sijaan oikeana uutisena Hbl:ssä, että italialaisen continental-tason tallin kanssa on vielä asia kesken.

----------


## TPP

> Tänään oli sen sijaan oikeana uutisena Hbl:ssä, että italialaisen continental-tason tallin kanssa on vielä asia kesken.




http://hbl.fi/sport/2011-12-28/carls...n-fortsattning

----------


## vetooo

Kellun lopettamispäätös on uutisoitu myös Cyclingnewsissä: Carlström Facing Retirement After 10 Years | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## capitano

Harmi. oisi ollut kiva seurata Kellun suorituksia jatkossakin maailmalla

----------


## Marcus

Tässä on Carlströmin viimeisimmät kuulumiset, omalla äidinkielellään. Hänestä tulee directeur sportif IAM-tallissa. 

http://hbl.fi/sport/2012-08-23/carls...der-ny-karriar

----------


## vetooo

> Tässä on Carlströmin viimeisimmät kuulumiset, omalla äidinkielellään. Hänestä tulee directeur sportif IAM-tallissa. 
> 
> http://hbl.fi/sport/2012-08-23/carls...der-ny-karriar



Yksi merkittävimmistä suomalaissaavutuksista ammattipyöräilyssä. Onnea Kellulle!

*IAM Cycling 2013*
*
VARMAT HANKINNAT (10 AJAJAA)*
Marcel Aregger (SUI) | Atlas Personal
 Martin Elmiger (SUI) | AG2R
Jonathan Fumeaux (SUI) | Atlas Personal
Kristof Goddaert (BEL) | AG2R
Sebastien Hinault (FRA) | AG2R
 Reto Hollenstein (SUI) | Team NetAPP
Sébastien Reichenbach (SUI) | amatööri
Patrick Schelling (SUI) | Atlas Personal
 Johann Tschopp (SUI) | BMC
Marcel Wyss (SUI) | Team NetAPP
*
TODENNÄKÖISET HANKINNAT (5 AJAJAA)*
Michael Buffaz (FRA) | Cofidis
Gerald Ciolek (GER) | OP-QS
Remy Cusin (FRA) | Team Type 1
Gabriel Rasch (NOR) | FDJ
Oliver Zaugg (SUI) | RadioShack

----------


## Nailoni

Mahtava juttu! Hienoa päästä seuraamaan. Nyt vielä joku suomalaiskuski mukaan talliin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

Tämä on kyllä upea juttu! Onnea Kellu! Vetoon kanssa samoilla linjoilla (tässäkin). Nyt on oikeasti yksi ovenrako osittain auki suomalaisille *junnuille* ja taatusti mahdollisuudet ammattilaissopimuksiin paranevat. Oljenkorsi muuttui pieneksi oksaksi, johon on helpompi tarttua.

YLESPORT: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2012/0...-sportdirektor

----------


## Grandi66

Hyvä hyvä....Yes....Mahtavaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Tämä on kyllä upea juttu! Onnea Kellu! Vetoon kanssa samoilla linjoilla (tässäkin). Nyt on oikeasti yksi ovenrako osittain auki suomalaisille *junnuille* ja taatusti mahdollisuudet ammattilaissopimuksiin paranevat. Oljenkorsi muuttui pieneksi oksaksi, johon on helpompi tarttua.



En tyhmänä ymmärrä tuota ruotsinkielistä artikkelia mutta ilmeisesti Kellusta tulee nyt DS johonkin tiimiin? Vähän skeptisesti suhtaudun tosin että sillä suomalaisille junnuille tai muillekaan nyt kovin isoa oksaa olisi tässä? Eikös tämä maanmainio Charly Wegeliuskin ole ollut nyt jo pari vuotta(?) DS:sänä jossain pro tallissa? Ei ole tainnut ainakaan sitä kautta toistaiseksi vielä suomen pyöräilijät siitä hyötyä?

Toivottavasti joko Kellu tai Charly vielä toki auttaa tulevaisuudessa suomenkin toivoja! Ja loistavaa uraa vaan K:lle tuleville vuosille uusissa haasteissa!  :Hymy:

----------


## viller

> En tyhmänä ymmärrä tuota ruotsinkielistä artikkelia mutta ilmeisesti Kellusta tulee nyt DS johonkin tiimiin? Vähän skeptisesti suhtaudun tosin että sillä suomalaisille junnuille tai muillekaan nyt kovin isoa oksaa olisi tässä? Eikös tämä maanmainio Charly Wegeliuskin ole ollut nyt jo pari vuotta(?) DS:sänä jossain pro tallissa? Ei ole tainnut ainakaan sitä kautta toistaiseksi vielä suomen pyöräilijät siitä hyötyä?
> 
> Toivottavasti joko Kellu tai Charly vielä toki auttaa tulevaisuudessa suomenkin toivoja! Ja loistavaa uraa vaan K:lle tuleville vuosille uusissa haasteissa!




Wegelius on kuitenkin britti, vaikka asuukin Suomessa, ja ollut Garminissa sporttipäällikkönä n. puoli vuotta. Ei esim. yhtenäkään syksynä jolloin ajajasopimuksia tehdään. Mut ohan se hienoa olla kaiken suhteen skeptinen!

----------


## villef

> YLESPORT: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2012/0...-sportdirektor



Kuvateksti: "Carlström jobbade på Tour de France under sommaren 2012" ja taustalla lukee Giro...

----------


## VesaP

> Mut ohan se hienoa olla kaiken suhteen skeptinen!



Jep! Kun ei odota mistään yhtään mitään niin ei voi pettyäkään mistään!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Dark

> Jep! Kun ei odota mistään yhtään mitään niin ei voi pettyäkään mistään!



Niinpä! ISM-mitalien jako oli Kellulta hienosti tehty! Sitten kun Suomen paras pyöräilyselostaja ( PS ) kommentoi
kisoja ja ajajia, oli hyvin mieleenpainuvaa!!

----------


## Marcus

> Wegelius on kuitenkin britti, vaikka asuukin Suomessa, ja ollut Garminissa sporttipäällikkönä n. puoli vuotta. Ei esim. yhtenäkään syksynä jolloin ajajasopimuksia tehdään. Mut ohan se hienoa olla kaiken suhteen skeptinen!



Rohkenen olla hieman eri mieltä. Charly on syntynyt Kirkkonumella ja hänen isänsä on Christoffer Wegelius, joka edusti Suomea kenttäratsatuksessa Moskovassa 1980. Eli vähintään puoleksi suomalainen. Puhuu sujuvasti ruotsia.

----------


## pirtti

Joo, samaa mieltä. Eiköhän se Brittien edustaminen pyöräilyssä ollut lähinnä toive pärjätä paremmin. Siinä toki kävi vähän ohraisesti kun ei se niidenkään joukkue niin kovin hyvä ollut ja sitten Charly vielä bannattiin edustustehtävistä ikävien MM episodien jälkeen. 

Taitaa olla muuten jossain määrin aliarvostettu ajaja Suomessa, oli parhaimmillaan todella kova domestique.

----------


## vetooo

Kellun haastattelu Hevoskuurissa. Suomalaisväriä nähdään luultavasti vain talliautossa kaudella 2013.





> Lopuksi on kysyttävä miten Carlströmin mukanaolo tallissa vaikuttaa suomalaisten mahdollisuuksiin luoda ammattilaisuraa?
> 
>  - En usko, että ensi vuonna tallissamme on suomalaisia, mutta  katsotaan tulevaisuudessa, sanoo Carlström, mutta myöntää, että ainakin  suomalaisten ammattilaispaikkaa hamuavin on helpompi lähestyä tallia,  jossa on suomalainen johtaja.



Kjell Carlström mukaan uuden sveitsiläistallin johtoon - Hevoskuuri

----------


## jaksu

Kjell on tällä viikolla vieraana Neljän tähden illallisessa. Torstaina nähdään kuin pyörämieheltä sujuu kokkaus  :Hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Skottiloilla ne meinaa ajaa näköjään...
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...in-2013_265644

----------


## vetooo

Videomateriaalia Kjell Carlströmin ruoanlattotaidoista: http://www.nelonen.fi/ohjelmat/nelj%...i-4-jakso-56-0

----------


## majis

Uusimmassa Procycling lehdessä oli pitkä ja hyvä juttu IAMCYCLING teamista ja Kelluakin oli haastateltu. 
Hyvin Kellu vastailikin.

----------


## TPP

Kellu ja IAM-talli tänään Yle Fem Sportmagasinetissa klo 21.00.

----------


## fillari-isi

> Kellu ja IAM-talli tänään Yle Fem Sportmagasinetissa klo 21.00.




Näin ammattilaispyöräilyä tuntemattomalle oli tuossa dokkarissa paljon hyvää infoa. Olisi voinut katsella ja kuunnella pidempäänkin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ylen Arenasta löytyy niille jotka missasivat ohjelman: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2014/0...ltavling-forut

----------


## VesaP

> Ylen Arenasta löytyy niille jotka missasivat ohjelman: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2014/0...ltavling-forut



Ainakin mulla suomitekstitys tulee tyyliin 2 minuuttia jäljessä itse puhetta.  :Irvistys:

----------


## VPR

Tekstityksen kanssa oli ongelmia lähetyksessäkin.

----------


## Kampinalle

Tekstitys pätki, mutta tokihan me ruotsia ymmärretään  :Hymy:  Ja oli kyllä hieno ohjelma, ainakin näin aloittelevana fillaristina oli hienoa katsoa tuota.

----------


## Warlord

Kyllähän tällaista inside- pätkää katsoisi tuntikausia.

----------


## joni33

Tekstitys tuli mullakin hirveellä viiveellä ja ruotsin kielen taito kun on heikko niin jäi katselu kesken multa. Kävin antamassa Ylelle palautetta asiasta, jospa vaikka saisivat tuon kuntoon.

----------


## Teemu H

Mitäs Kellu nyt meinaa, kun IAM Cycling on lopetettu? Qatarin MM-kisoissa hän oli Suomen joukkueenjohtajana.

----------


## villef

Kiinnostaa kans. Ja kuten tuossa ei omaa säiettä keskustelussa kyselin, niin Carinan jatko kiinnostaa myös. Eikös Carinakin ollut IAMissa vielä tänä vuonna?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Mitäs Kellu nyt meinaa, kun IAM Cycling on lopetettu? Qatarin MM-kisoissa hän oli Suomen joukkueenjohtajana.



Kellu on tehnyt diilin Head Sports Directorin hommaan Cycling Academyyn, joka ilmeisesti ajaa Pro Continental-lisenssillä kauden 2017.

CA nykyisistä kuskeista tuttu monelle lienee ainakin Mihkel Räim.

https://m.facebook.com/CyclingAcadem...?locale2=fi_FI

----------


## SSGT-92

Carinan päivityksiä mm IAM Cycling:n tilasta,ajajat ym. https://twitter.com/carinakirssi

----------


## kuovipolku

Kjell Carlströmin haastattelu (juttu ja video) espanjalaisessa urheilulehdessä: http://www.marca.com/ciclismo/2016/1...4768b4576.html

----------


## MikaK

Oisko Carina päässyt Bora-Hansgrohe tiimiin töihin https://twitter.com/carinakirssi

----------


## Sanna04

No oho! Nyt oon jo vähän kade... 😞

----------

